# Hiányzó nemzetek hangjainak pótlása videojátékhoz - vállalkozó szellemű embereket keresek



## AVR (2018 Július 18)

Üdv! Először vagyok itt, jelenleg idegen nyelvi fórumról vállalkozó embereket keresve.
Keresőben hasonló témát sajnos nem találtam, ha mégis van, Melitta moderátort kérem szépen, _"most az egyszer"_ helyezze át. 

A lényeg:
Egy körökre osztott háborús/stratégiai videojátékhoz szeretnék (szerettem volna, de készet nem találtam) az egyes európai nemzetek nyelvén szóló úm. hangcsomagokat csinálni... csakhát én magam össz-vissz az angolt és a németet beszélem, barátaim (alias játékos társaim) közül pedig még ketten a franciát, de ezek a nyelvek (beleértve a magyart) már megvannak (eredetileg is a játékban). A játékban viszont elég sok nemzet hangját nem vitték még fel. Pedig szerintünk nagy poén lenne; ennek az ötlete igazából pont akkor merült fel, amikor mindenki az egyik Magyarországgal határos országot képviselte volna, s mindenki mindenki ellen "hadba állt" volna a saját országával.

A kérdést itt már kiírtam, részleteiben ott olvasható, hogy milyen segítségre lenne szükségünk:
Gyakorikerdesek.hu - vállalkozó szellemű ember kerestetik (idegen nyelv, szinkron)

Röviden itt is leírom a konkrétumokat:
58 "harci" rövidebb kifejezéshez, mondathoz, felszólaláshoz kéne az adott nyelvhez frappáns fordítást/megfelelőt/beszólást találni, úgy mint pl.:

"Tűz az ellenre!!"
"Mi lesz már?!"
"Áruló!!!"
"Kipurcant!"
"Mellé a találat."
"Győzelem!!!"
stb.
...és ezeket mikrofonba számítógépen egy hangfájlba felmondani. Utána mi megvágnánk, a megfelelő fájlokba/formátumokba kiírnánk, ill. "bevarázsolnánk" a játékba (nemzeti zászlóval és a himnusszal együtt). Esetleg ha az illető beleegyezik, egy videojátékos fórumba feltöltenénk - hátha vannak olyanok rajtunk kívül, akik majd ugyanezt keresnék -, de elsősorban a saját magunk szórakoztatására játszanánk vele.
Anyagi vonatkozása - ahogy látszik - semmilyen oldalról nem lenne a dolognak, tehát sajnos mi se tudunk ilyet felkínálni (főleg, hogy egyikünknek sincs még bankszámlája) - esetleg ha az illető Pécsi, meghívnánk egy sörre -, így csakis olyat keresünk, aki hobbiként tudná és vállalná nekünk a segítségnyújtást a _*nyelvtudásával *_és a _*hangjával*_.

Megköszönnénk minden segítséget, így azt is, ha megfelelő fórumokat, internetes közösséget ajánlanátok, ahhol embereket tudunk keresni ehhez a projecthez.

_Jelenleg Ukrán nyelvet szeretnénk felvinni a játékba; De rengeteg más nyelv is (Európai is) máig hiányzik a játékból (így jó eséllyel sokféle nyelvtudás és hang jól jönnek)._

Előre is köszönöm!


----------

